# Gunnar Redmoon and Tarasque! Oh my!



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a tagteam log between mcmuffin and I, for you to enjoy. He'll be mostly working on his Gunnar Redmoon's Great Company Space Wolf army, and I'll be mostly working on my Hive Fleet Tarasque, A.K.A Hive Fried Chicken. To start off with, I've put up a few pics of what exactly I'm working on, and mcmuffin should have some pics up tomorrow. You may even get some Fantasy pics, who knows...









Army shot, with my WIP Trygon leading the warband(unfortunately, it'll be a while before I'll be posting pics of it, it needs to be unglued and magnetized and boring stuff like that).








Closeup of the second Stealer squad I'm in the process of building, along with the Broodlord. These are moderately converted to be spliced with Lizard genes, and one even has his arm cut off! Okay, it broke off when I dropped it, but it was fragile anyway. Unfortunately, I won't be doing any more of these because they're hella hard to do, especially the part with turning right hands into left hands.








The gaunt swarm...








Not sure why this one is so much brighter...








Another WIP squad of stealers, also with a Broodlord.

Apologies towards the crappiness of the photos, I have to use a crappy old camera until I get mine back from my mom... Who stole it and escaped to the lower 48.

For any who care, my current color scheme:
Skin/claws/hooves - heavy Badab Black
Carapace - heavy Devlan Mud
Flesh bits - Leviathan Purple
Other bits - Thraka Green.
I'm debating between Baal Red + Leviathan Purple for the guns, or just plain Leviathan Purple...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting. I am not really a fan of the genestealers with the lizard men weapons but otherwise it is a good start.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Right, as Dragearan said, i am working on Gunnar Redmoon's great company. any of you who looked at my old project log may recognise these pics, but i thought i would show people who didnt what i have done. 

so here is my wolf guard, painted up and ready for battle








pics aren't great, i know

and the squad leader










one of the other grey hunters









and another









i do have more painted, so i will try to get pics uploaded this evening sometime if i can

here is a breakdown of what i have to paint
3.5 more grey hunters
9 grey hunters
6 long fangs
5 wolf guard in power armour
rune priest
3.5 wolf scouts
drop pod

it may not seem like much, but i like to take my time painting

i should have pics of the long fangs and scouts up later on in the week
ps here is my space wolf pumpkin


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

well, i have no new pics up because my BLOODY usb for my camera is missing, so i wont be able to upload pics until i get the lend of a digital camera with a usb cable, which could be the weekend, sorry


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

hallelujah, i hsve found my usb cable for the camera. i have to take some more pics tomorrow while the light is good. first up is my freehand on the shoulders of one of my wolf guard which i am proud of, and on the shoulder of one of my GH, which i am not so proud of.
wolf guard freehand








and the GH








my long fang squad leader








my two wolf scouts, still wip.
















and finally, my Rune priest, who will have some fur added to him









so i am open to all comments and criticism. more pics will be up within the next two days, i promise,


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice I like the rune Priest. Great Pose.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i am uploading photos atm, so i should have them up later on tonight. thenks, by the way, the rune priest is my favourite model in my army, although some of my wolf guard are in the running too


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

right, so here are the latest updates to my space wolves. i have sculpted the fur on the rune priest. my sculpting skills are average at best, so i am still quite happy with the way it turned out. so first off is my grey hunter with motw. cut off some horns from some chaos guys to make the hand, and i extended the knee to give him a more energetic pose









here is one of my GH, almost finished, just some highlights and touch up colour needed.








my rune priest, with fur!








i cut off the paws from the pelt and added them to his back









here is my first semi-painted long fang, again, i free hand all squad markings








here are my other 5 wolf guard 
this is my favourite model besides the rune priest









i love this one as well









here are the rest of the WG

























again, all comments and criticism welcome


----------

